

Facebook says minimum sign up age is 13, but in drop down it shows 2013 as well - abdullahisham
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151589167603076&set=a.137415758075.110368.832518075&type=1

======
philtar
Try signing up and see what happens.

